# cheap whiskey



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

earlytimes and heaven hill are cheap whiskeys at a store near me....is this shitty whiskey or is it worth getting. I like knob creek but don't like to spend the money on it all the time....what would you reccomend as good cheaper whiskey?


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

What is your price range?? If you are trying to stick around $20 there are several out there, Wild Turkey, Makers Mark, Old Forrester. If you are trying to get cheaper than that my favorite "house brand" is Kentucky Tavern. I am not really an Early Times fan and have never had Heaven Hill.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

JW Dant, Evan Williams, Old Weller, and my one of my old time favorites, Rebel Yell.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Rebel Yell.


One of my personal all time favorites but for some reason the great state of Alabama decided to stop carrying it at the state stores!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

for irish whisky, regular Bushmills is pretty good


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

my grandfather that rarely spends much on whiskey sure does like Kessler's. Also, Canadian Mist is not bad for cheap.

scottie


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rittenhouse Bonded Rye is very good and it runs around $17


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

evan williams single barrel is AMAZING!
and when you said you were looking for cheap whiskey, not whisky- as scotch, you may be looking strictly for a bourbon.
Id say still try Evan Williams Single barrel, there base line is alright, like a Jack Daniel bottle, etc,but the single barrel is a must try, pretty smooth, but has that alchy kick still in cheaper malts etc


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

TEAK said:


> One of my personal all time favorites but for some reason the great state of Alabama decided to stop carrying it at the state stores!


I hadn't seen it for awhile but I've seen it in three different stores in the last month. Wasn't looking for cheap bourbon or else I would have bought some.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

depends on how cheap.


If you are truly looking for the best value, below bargain basement prices, I think your question should be directed at the homeless fellow you pass on the way to work with his artfully concealed, brown paper covered label. Why do you think bums cover the whiskey bottle with a bag? It isn't because they think they are fooling anyone.... It is because they want to protect the identity of their favorite cheap booze.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Dewar's in my neighborhood for $29, not too bad.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jkorp said:


> Dewar's in my neighborhood for $29, not too bad.


for scotch it isnt band, im just thinking he is leaning towards bourbon :tu


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Another vote for Evan Williams. Good stuff.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> JW Dant, Evan Williams, Old Weller, and my one of my old time favorites, Rebel Yell.


:tpd: Evan williams is one of my favorite inexpensive whiskies.:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> for scotch it isnt band, im just thinking he is leaning towards bourbon :tu


Probably.

btw,
Nice avatar. My 5 string is an ESP C-305 :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim Beam Black is one of the best I've tasted in ANY price range. You can get 1/2 gallon for around $35. This is the same blend that beat Crown Royal in a taste test!

http://www.jimbeam.com/beam/v5/products/black_label.aspx?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo Trace is my favorite and at $25 / 750ml. its worth every penny!! :dr


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Jim Beam Black is one of the best I've tasted in ANY price range. You can get 1/2 gallon for around $35. This is the same blend that beat Crown Royal in a taste test!
> 
> http://www.jimbeam.com/beam/v5/products/black_label.aspx?


Jimmeh is right again. This is some good drinkin'.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Never had the black, but I drink plenty of the regular Jim Beam. It's my go-to cheap booze. I'll have to give Jim Beam Black a try some time.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jkorp said:


> Probably.
> 
> btw,
> Nice avatar. My 5 string is an ESP C-305 :tu


please say see-threw read quilt maple top 
Thats what my horizon-1000 is running, freaknig Beautiful!
gotta love ESP, untill the end-
oh yah.. Bourbon.. Good stuff :chk:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Another vote for the Jim Beam Black. For the price you really can't beat it.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I vote Early Times. IMHO ET is the best cheap bourbon, and when I say cheap I have a store near me that sells the 1.75 at 15.79 a bottle. Mid range I prefer Maker's. But over all Knob Creek and Woodford are my favorites.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> I vote Early Times. IMHO ET is the best cheap bourbon, and when I say cheap I have a store near me that sells the 1.75 at 15.79 a bottle. Mid range I prefer Maker's. But over all Knob Creek and Woodford are my favorites.


still gotta try woodford. WHat does it rank against knob?and mostly is it WORTH a try, the money would either be going toward knob or woodford to test... is it really worth the risk :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> still gotta try woodford. WHat does it rank against knob?and mostly is it WORTH a try, the money would either be going toward knob or woodford to test... is it really worth the risk :ss


My favorite is Knob but I have to say Woodford is worth the risk but try the sample bottle first if can find it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> My favorite is Knob but I have to say Woodford is worth the risk but try the sample bottle first if can find it.


the lil baby bottle?! Damn thats god thinking, now the challenge trying to Find one lol, thats going to be hell, in vegas QUANTITY is key, no sampler bottles here haha|Thanks-


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> the lil baby bottle?! Damn thats god thinking, now the challenge trying to Find one lol, thats going to be hell, in vegas QUANTITY is key, no sampler bottles here haha|Thanks-


I say go for it. I prefer to slob the knob but woodford reserve is a great bourbon. You really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Didn't your dad tell you that "Life's too short to drink cheap whiskey".

Save your pennies, drink less, but go for the quality stuff. 
Better flavor, fewer headaches.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel Rebel Yell is the best cheap whiskey you can get for mixing and what not. Its cheap and better imho than Evan Williams, Beam, Heaven Hill, etc. If you are drinking it on the rocks or neat though, you gotta go with the good stuff.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Jim Beam Black is one of the best I've tasted in ANY price range. You can get 1/2 gallon for around $35. This is the same blend that beat Crown Royal in a taste test!
> 
> http://www.jimbeam.com/beam/v5/products/black_label.aspx?


:tpd: Jim Beam Black IS nectar of the gods :dr:dr:dr


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> I vote Early Times. IMHO ET is the best cheap bourbon, and when I say cheap I have a store near me that sells the 1.75 at 15.79 a bottle. Mid range I prefer Maker's. But over all Knob Creek and Woodford are my favorites.


:tpd:
Early Times is definitely my favorite cheap bourbon. Some others that have been mentioned are good, but not cheap enough for me.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

As much as I hate to throw away good cigar money... I'm a Jack Black Label kind of guy and go up from there... you might get me to try some of these bargain babies - but I'm a little skeptical. :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Schecter30 said:


> earlytimes and heaven hill are cheap whiskeys at a store near me....is this shitty whiskey or is it worth getting. I like knob creek but don't like to spend the money on it all the time....what would you reccomend as good cheaper whiskey?


Tennessee Whiskey is a good bet. My advice is either George Dickel No.12 or some Evan William's Barrel Select. Both of these are within $20 or below and are rock solid sippin' whiskeys.

ATL


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> Jim Beam Black is one of the best I've tasted in ANY price range. You can get 1/2 gallon for around $35. This is the same blend that beat Crown Royal in a taste test!
> 
> http://www.jimbeam.com/beam/v5/products/black_label.aspx?


Another vote for JBB. 
Used to be a Jack Daniels drinker when it came to bourbons.
Girlfriend said I should give JB a try.
Smoother and better tasting, wether in a cocktail or straight up.
Hooked.


----------

